# decoy trailer



## thegoosemaster

I was wondering if anyone uses a snowmobiel trailer to haul decoys out into a field. I have one, but i used to carry all the decoys out to the spot with an otter sled but now that i have my lisense Im begining to think the trailer would save me some time. if anyone does use one or has any suggestions on how to keep the decoys on the trailer, like putting a rail on the sides or anything that would make it more safe so the decoys wont fall off when driving down the road and stuff...any pointers would be great thanks


----------



## h2ofwlr

Depending if you want versitility, meaning still use it for a sled trailer, then you need to look at removable options. I'll assume you are trying to keep expenses down, otherwise you be looking for a used trailer already being enclosed.

A few things are coming to mind.

Something with rails all around. Maybe using L bracketts and bolts to secure the sides to the bed of trailer. Plywood 2" high may work depending on amount of decoys.

The further you haul them, the more securely you need the sides attched. Something to keep in mind, the higher (4 or 6') the sides are, the wind load greatly ingreases too.

Security is another consideration. Like top, locks etc... thus not so easy to steal the gear stored in the trailer.

Warerproofed. It'll be hard to waterproof it unless the side rails go on the outside the trailer frame. A good WP tarp over the top should be enough to waterproof it. Also if doing this, bolt through the plywood to the frame of trailer VS using the L bracketts.

Hopefully a few of the other guys have some ieas too and will post them up. :beer:


----------



## roostbuster

If you have snowmobiles, and not just a snowmobile trailer, i would look into purchasing a top for the trailer... this will do a few things for you... A. it will give you an enclosed snowmobile trailer (obviously), keeping the salt, dirty snow, sand, etc, off your sleds when your hauling them. it will also give you a good place to store the sleds during the off season.
and B. now, with the topper, take the sleds out and you have an enclosed decoy trailer. and its something that was designed with long tows in mind so the wind resestance like H2O was reffering to will not be quite as bad.

i'm not sure how much these things are, so maybe it wouldn't even be cost effective... but just something to look into, maybe it would be worth while.


----------



## shea_patrick33

yeah we do use a snowmobile trailer to haul decoys out in the field. me and my buddies use an inclosed 25ft horse trailer modified to haul deeks and then place the snow mobile trailer on it's side bungied to a wall. this way we can haul our 100+ FB's blinds floaters duck deeks and a ATV with plenty of room to spare. as far as the snowmobile trailer goes... we haul this behind the ATV from the road to our spot and have no problems in muddy fields what so ever. we usually toss a bungie netting over the top and then stuff as many decoys as we can onto the trailer. it takes 2-3 trips to haul all of our gear and deeks to the field and it is a major time saver!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

We use something similar to a snowmobile trailer. My dad had already made sides for the snowmobile trailer out of plywood and then used wood to put in the slots to hold it in place. But we used a different trailer that had about a foot tall side on it already, we still used the same method though. Then we just bolted all of the sides in place and didnt bolt the back of the trailer so we could just pull the back out to get in and out of the trailer. Then for the top all we did was get a really nice tarp and bolted it down in a couple of spots in the front and then just have the tarp straps attached to 2 spots on the tarp and put a hook on the bottom of the trailer and then you can just pull the middle of the tarp strap down so it's tight. Idk how much of that makes sense but i can post pictures if you wanted and you could see how it worked a lot better.


----------

